# 1940's Raleigh Bicycle - Just acquired



## alivreri (Sep 24, 2014)

*1951 Raleigh Bicycle - Just acquired*

Just snagged this off craigslist for $50. Any info would be appreciated. Hoping to restore it. It's completely rusted over.


----------



## Lawrence Ruskin (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh, here's some info....You have a lot of work ahead of you...

There is lots of info on the net in England and the US, for parts ,look in England and Canada, I would look on both CCM sites, facebook and vintage CCM.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 24, 2014)

It's a Raleigh Dawn series bike- 26 inch wheels with the Sports frame and the rod brakes. Chainguard is a retro fit. It probably had a full chain case originally, which got dumped for the current guard because the chain cases are a pain to work with. 

Has a Dynohub in front, which is nice if it still works. Don't take the dyno part apart unless you have a magnet keeper. 

Rear hub probably has a date on it, which will give you an idea of the precise year. 

You have quite a project ahead of you, but they're great bikes once back on the road.


----------

